# how to handle DSLR in long trekks?



## skyakash (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi all. I have planned for a trek to Har ki doon, India, from may 9 to may 23 this year. I will be carrying a D3300 with the kit 18-55 mm lens. now I have some questions on the batteries.
For the better part of the trip, that is 8 days, there will be no electricity to charge the batteries . i will carry one additional battery. Can you guys give any tips on how to handle batteries in cold? the temperature will be close to 10-15 centigrade in the day and about -5 to 5 in the nights.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2016)

Keep them warm; store them in an inside pocket as close to your body as possible.  Their capacity will appear to be reduced due to the lower temperatures, but chances are, if you warm the battery up for a while, it will "recover" some of its charge.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 26, 2016)

Take your pick, none are cheap but the do work.  Solar Chargers for Digital Cameras


----------



## Braineack (Apr 26, 2016)

bridge the power and ground, that'll keep um warm.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 26, 2016)

Braineack said:


> bridge the power and ground, that'll keep um warm.


You mean like this?????


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 26, 2016)

Get a battery grip like this 
http://www.amazon.com/Vertical-Batt...attery grip&qid=1461715555&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3

And use the AA battery option.


----------



## skyakash (Apr 26, 2016)

Braineack said:


> bridge the power and ground, that'll keep um warm.


how to do this? please elaborate


----------



## skyakash (Apr 26, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Take your pick, none are cheap but the do work.  Solar Chargers for Digital Cameras


apparently they don't ship to india and i dont have that kind of budget option now. can u suggest anything else?


----------



## skyakash (Apr 26, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> Get a battery grip like this
> http://www.amazon.com/Vertical-Battery-Digital-EN-EL14-EN-EL14A/dp/B00OK7AMPM?ie=UTF8&keywords=nikon d3300 battery grip&qid=1461715555&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3
> 
> And use the AA battery option.


wow, this is a really nice thing. to use the AA batteries in DSLR. sadly i can't get it in india, at least online.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 27, 2016)

skyakash said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > bridge the power and ground, that'll keep um warm.
> ...


I was a joke, ignore me.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 27, 2016)

skyakash said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Take your pick, none are cheap but the do work.  Solar Chargers for Digital Cameras
> ...


Sadly no.  We have one of the slightly smaller versions for camping purposes, the 6w version.  We use it for phones and camera batteries.  They are expensive.  You might check around in India and see what is available in your part of the world.  Not knowing where you were from I posted to the company I was aware of here.


----------



## mcap1972 (Apr 27, 2016)

Keep your batteries under your jacket. There are some backpacks that have a solar panel charger integrated in the them. Check them out.


----------



## skyakash (Apr 27, 2016)

okay. tell me something, how much 2 batteries will last in terms of shots, in a d3300?


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2016)

Not long I would have thought. I've a different system, but I know from experience that I can go through 2 OEM batteries per day ehen there is a lot to shoot and I don't use the LCD screen very much and I'm pretty good at turning off to conserve power and not chimping too much. I did manage to use 1 battery over two days when I had a charger malfunction at a workshop, but I turned off the LCD screen and just shot it like it was film, no chimping, no live view and I'd take my time and shoot one shot per location and I was pretty picky about what shots I'd even bother turning the camera on for.

I'd seriously take as many batteries as I could on that trip. Like at least 1 battery per day. But then I do have 5 batteries already  Oh, and only 2 of them are OEM. The off brand ones last about 70% of the OEM ones and loose their charge a bit quicker but they were a lot cheaper.


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2016)

And a d3300 is quoted 700 shots per battery, but it will vary like if you use IS, live view etc


----------



## skyakash (May 1, 2016)

weepete said:


> And a d3300 is quoted 700 shots per battery, but it will vary like if you use IS, live view etc


does VR really eats up lots of battery?


----------



## SCraig (May 1, 2016)

Everything uses battery power; metering, VR, autofocus, LCD, everything.  If you're going to be away from power to recharge your batteries for 8 days I'd recommend taking 8 battery packs.  MINIMUM.  If you run out of battery power you might as well not even have a camera with you.


----------



## Light Guru (May 3, 2016)

Shoot film, no batteries required.


----------



## beagle100 (May 3, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> Shoot film, no batteries required.



actually many of the old film cameras that still work require a battery
like my old Minolta X-700
www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless


----------



## Watchful (May 3, 2016)

The after market batteries I bought were more mAh than the OEMs and last about 15 - 20% longer than the OEMs. (same voltage and chip)
My Nikon film camera uses batteries, but it has an auto winder on it.


----------



## petrochemist (May 4, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> Shoot film, no batteries required.


I think carrying 1 battery is easier than ~20 films for the equivalent number of shots.

I'd certainly look at getting more batteries (even with a solar powered charger).
If you can't recharge or have an excess supply of batteries you'll have to ration your shooting to make sure you get the best use out of your limited power.
I'm sure I'd want to take thousands of shots on a trip like that!


----------



## Light Guru (May 4, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> actually many of the old film cameras that still work require a battery



A button battery that powers the light meter will last for years.



petrochemist said:


> I think carrying 1 battery is easier than ~20 films for the equivalent number of shots.



Not if there is no place to charge those batteries.


----------



## Watchful (May 4, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > actually many of the old film cameras that still work require a battery
> ...


If the sun shines, there is a place to charge them.  This:LINK Connected to this:LINK


----------



## gckless (May 5, 2016)

Well how much do you plan on shooting, or having the camera on/in use? A single battery may only last a day, or possibly less. I'd look into a way to charge those batteries, like the aforementioned solar chargers. They may not completely charge a battery in a day, but if you have ~4 batteries you can always keep one on the charger and should be fine.


----------



## petrochemist (May 5, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> petrochemist said:
> 
> 
> > I think carrying 1 battery is easier than ~20 films for the equivalent number of shots.
> ...



If the battery is charged before you leave it's easier to carry than 20 films. The 20 films can't be recharged either. If it means carrying 10 batteries to last the trip (which could be recharged & reused on subsequent trips) that's easier than 200 films. In my experience it can be considerably cheaper too.

I usually have the means to recharge my batteries so I only have 2-3 per camera.


----------



## Dave442 (May 5, 2016)

India had a huge amount of solar power systems. Of course it is also easy to get away from it all. For an 8 day trek I would consider 5 batteries minimum and prefer 8. I would also take two chargers so when power is again available then make the most of it, while not having to carry too much extra weight.  If you can just go with one extra battery then plan on an average of under 200 shots per day. 

Have memory cards for the number of shots you expect to take, you do not want to try and delete photos during the trek as that will eat up the battery power.

Turn off all things that use extra power. Don't use the rear screen, especially not to show other people your pictures from the day. Do not use the flash. Turn off VR.


----------



## skyakash (May 6, 2016)

i dont have the money to buy more batteries now. i think i will stick with the things you said to conserve power


----------

